# Stuck in bootloop after ICS no no!



## darkstarsinner (Dec 23, 2011)

So I tried to flash the 229 while still on 2233 but of course it didn't work. I then tried to flash the 902 using the pathsaver and and stuck in bootloop. I can access recovery though and other flashing tools. All I have access to is my laptop running Ubuntu because I'm 1000 miles from home. Any help here?


----------



## Obsidian (Oct 19, 2011)

Ummm... you're screwed you flashed. 229 in stock recovery over. 2233???

Finally Iced Out Legitimately... Bionic is back


----------



## darkstarsinner (Dec 23, 2011)

Not screwed, I fixed it. I pulled the SD card and put both the 905 and 229 update on it. I then placed it back into the phone, booted recovery and flashed both updates (flashed 905 rebooted still bootloop, then flashed .229 rebooted). My Bionic is currently booting up now. Made it past the Dual Core screen fairly quickly too!


----------



## Timmy10shoes (Jul 1, 2011)

Jey man, hit me up on gtalk or twitter. I have a few questions.


----------



## darkstarsinner (Dec 23, 2011)

Gotcha buddy

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Xparent Red Tapatalk 2


----------



## Obsidian (Oct 19, 2011)

Your phone is still going to be a mess... You're screwed meaning you mine as well fxz and update... You wasted a ton of time doing what you did... Lucky Timmy10shoes is there to help if anyone can find a fix it's him

Finally Iced Out Legitimately... Bionic is back


----------



## darkstarsinner (Dec 23, 2011)

I already fixed it. I know what I'm doing bud believe me. I've fixed many a members phones. I just had a moment if frustration. Lol Timmy could tell you. I'm perfectly up and running. Besides the issue came about while fxzing in the first place. Sometimes you have to think outside of the box. I was one of the first to find a solution to the whole 901 leak conundrum. And Tim I sent you a message in Skype.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Xparent Red Tapatalk 2


----------

